# Royal Silk tasting near you



## ROYALSILK*MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

The Cigar Shop at Roberts
2400 County Road H2
Mounds View, MN. 55112
763-786-5654

11/09/06

4pm to 9pm

Samples at the door, raffles, great promotions and lots of fun!!

Stay tuned for the next event near you....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Good for you!


----------

